# Buy or Sell: Celtics '06/'07 Version



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Yes, it's that time of the year again, the Boston Celtics buy or sell game. We'll start this one earlier for more speculation and more laughter than from last year.



> Yes, stolen directly from the Clippers forum and qrich1fan.
> 
> I thought it was a good idea, and wanted to start our own.
> 
> ...


Some humor:



Premier said:


> Buy or Sell: Delonte West will start the majority of the Celtics basketball games this season.





aquaitious said:


> Sell.
> 
> Rivers will stick with him for a long time, but from the bench. Dan will win over the coach's heart with his play, his smarts, his shot and Ainge wants to look good, too. Delonte West, once figured out (see ehmunro's signature), is not going to give us what we need from our starting point guard slot.


:rotf:



Anyway here is the first one.

_Buy or Sell:_ The Boston Celtics will have the best record in the '06 Las Vegas Summer League.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Buy (especially if Bassy is on the summer team.) Summer league is like the allstar game. Lot's of free-flowing offense. Offense we can do...

_Buy or Sell:_ Bassy will start the majority of the Celtics basketball games this season.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Buy (especially if Bassy is on the summer team.) Summer league is like the allstar game. Lot's of free-flowing offense. Offense we can do...
> 
> _Buy or Sell:_ Bassy will start the majority of the Celtics basketball games this season.


Would _anyone_ else like to take this question for this season?


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

Causeway said:


> Buy (especially if Bassy is on the summer team.) Summer league is like the allstar game. Lot's of free-flowing offense. Offense we can do...
> 
> _Buy or Sell:_ Bassy will start the majority of the Celtics basketball games this season.


Sell...for now at least. Between Rondo, West, the trade possibility for AI, the possibility of Bassy getting traded, etc, there are too many different possibilities to bet on Telfair starting the majority of Celtics games.

Buy or Sell: Ainge will finally realize that he's been wasting Pierce's prime for the last 3 years and moves some of the young guys for a veteran star (not necessarily AI) at some point this offseason.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Delontes Herpes said:


> Buy or Sell: Ainge will finally realize that he's been wasting Pierce's prime for the last 3 years and moves some of the young guys for a veteran star (not necessarily AI) at some point this offseason.


Buy. But not because Ainge "finally realizes that he's been wasting Pierce's prime for the last 3 years" but because of Ainges shrewd moves the Celtics finally have the chips to get the veteran help for Pierce.

_Buy or Sell:_ Iverson will be in Celtic Green this month.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Buy. But not because Ainge "finally realizes that he's been wasting Pierce's prime for the last 3 years" but because of Ainges shrewd moves the Celtics finally have the chips to get the veteran help for Pierce.
> 
> _Buy or Sell:_ Iverson will be in Celtic Green this month.



Sell, the 76ers are asking for too much for AI in Big Al and Green. It's a huge deal breaker.

_Buy or Sell:_ Gerald Green will at some point spend part of the season in the NBDL again.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Sell, the 76ers are asking for too much for AI in Big Al and Green. It's a huge deal breaker.
> 
> _Buy or Sell:_ Gerald Green will at some point spend part of the season in the NBDL again.


Sell, I think he can be effective coming off the bench, or maybe have him start for a few games like what the Celtics did with Tony Allen.

Buy or Sell: Ryan Gomes will be starting this season


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

pokpok said:


> Sell, I think he can be effective coming off the bench, or maybe have him start for a few games like what the Celtics did with Tony Allen.
> 
> Buy or Sell: Ryan Gomes will be starting this season


Sell. With a proven vetran like Ratliff in front of him, and Al Jefferson being one year older, he'll start the season out on the bench. He'll be starting before long though, take my word for.

Buy or Sell: Tony Allen will break out this year.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

> Buy or Sell: Tony Allen will break out this year.


Sell the hell out of that one

Buy or sell Delonte West will average 15ppg this year.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Sell.

Delonte will be getting most of his offensive chances off the bench, but Gerald Green and Al Jefferson will be relied upon to make the offense click.

Buy or Sell: The Celtics finish ten games ahead of the Knicks this season.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> Sell.
> 
> Delonte will be getting most of his offensive chances off the bench, but Gerald Green and Al Jefferson will be relied upon to make the offense click.
> 
> Buy or Sell: The Celtics finish ten games ahead of the Knicks this season.


Sell. It'll be much more than that.

Buy or Sell: Paul Pierce is Celtic in 2007.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

AMΣRICAN GOD™ said:


> Sell. It'll be much more than that.
> 
> Buy or Sell: Paul Pierce is Celtic in 2007.


Buy. I see him in celtic green for the rest of his career. At least for a couple more seasons.

Buy or Sell: The Celtics will finish over .500.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

AMΣRICAN GOD™ said:


> Sell. It'll be much more than that.
> 
> Buy or Sell: Paul Pierce is Celtic in 2007.


Buy.

Buy or Sell Gerald Green will be in the Dunk Contest this year.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

silverpaw1786 said:


> Buy. I see him in celtic green for the rest of his career. At least for a couple more seasons.
> 
> Buy or Sell: The Celtics will finish over .500.




Sell...UNLESS something happens ie a trade for iverson, the celtics will win about 36-37 games this year


Buy or Sell: Doc will finish the season as head coach of the c's


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

DWest Superstar said:


> Buy or Sell Gerald Green will be in the Dunk Contest this year.


No. [sell] He isn't _too_ popular and isn't _that_ talented at dunking [like a James White].



> Buy or Sell: Doc will finish the season as head coach of the c's


Yes. [buy] Owners won't want to pay Doc for nothing.








or







, Scalabrine plays more minutes than Leon Powe.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Premier said:


> No. [sell] He isn't _too_ popular and isn't _that_ talented at dunking [like a James White].
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fancy with the .gif's Prem!

Sell - Powe is going to surprise people and get minutes.








or







: We'll have a Rookie Allstar this year.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Causeway said:


> Fancy with the .gif's Prem!
> 
> Sell - Powe is going to surprise people and get minutes.
> 
> ...


Can you clear this up? Are you asking if the celtics will have a rookie on the all-star team? If any rookie will make the allstar team? or if the celtics will have a rookie in the rookie-soph game or a 1st team all rookie player?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

AM?RICAN GOD™ said:


> Buy or Sell: Tony Allen will break out this year.


Are we talking about on the basketball court or the Cook County Correctional Facility?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

silverpaw1786 said:


> Can you clear this up? Are you asking if the celtics will have a rookie on the all-star team? If any rookie will make the allstar team? or if the celtics will have a rookie in the rookie-soph game or a 1st team all rookie player?


my bad...a player in the rookie-soph game.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Causeway said:


> Fancy with the .gif's Prem!
> 
> Sell - Powe is going to surprise people and get minutes.
> 
> ...


Sell- The rookie class is too deep at PG (Lowry, Sergio, Marcus Williams, Jordan Farmar) to accomodate a PG who can't shoot. Leon Powe most likely won't get enough minutes.

We may have a sophomore in the game though. Who knows. Both Gomes and Green have a shot.








or







: Tony Allen will serve time.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

silverpaw1786 said:


> Sell- The rookie class is too deep at PG (Lowry, Sergio, Marcus Williams, Jordan Farmar) to accomodate a PG who can't shoot. Leon Powe most likely won't get enough minutes.
> 
> We may have a sophomore in the game though. Who knows. Both Gomes and Green have a shot.
> 
> ...


Sell, usually big time/big name people don't serve time, I don't see why Tony Allen would.








or







: Kendrick Perkins will stay a Celtic after the season.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Buy. We need his toughness and rebounding.

Buy or Sell: The Celtics go through another season without a second big name to play with Paul Pierce.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> Buy. We need his toughness and rebounding.
> 
> Buy or Sell: The Celtics go through another season without a second big name to play with Paul Pierce.




sell, ainge knows that he has to do something to add W's to the c's...and he knows that boston fans dont like to wait...he WILL make a trade whether it be for iverson or jermaine or in an extreme case garnett...most boston fans wont tolerate another losing season...except the ones that wouldnt mind tanking just to get a high pick


Buy or Sell: Antoine will make one last go-around with the celtics before he retires, no matter how short it may be


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> most boston fans wont tolerate another losing season...except the ones that wouldnt mind tanking just to get a high pick


I don't mind. _He_ doesn't mind.










If you don't get that, I've lost hope on humanity.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> sell, ainge knows that he has to do something to add W's to the c's...and he knows that boston fans dont like to wait...he WILL make a trade whether it be for iverson or jermaine or in an extreme case garnett...most boston fans wont tolerate another losing season...except the ones that wouldnt mind tanking just to get a high pick
> 
> 
> Buy or Sell: Antoine will make one last go-around with the celtics before he retires, no matter how short it may be


Sell. I think Toine and the C's are done with each other.

Buy or Sell: Rajon Rondo will play over 1200 minutes this year (equivalent to 16 mpg for 75 of the 82 games)


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Are we talking about on the basketball court or the Cook County Correctional Facility?


I love you...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

silverpaw1786 said:


> Sell. I think Toine and the C's are done with each other.
> 
> Buy or Sell: Rajon Rondo will play over 1200 minutes this year (equivalent to 16 mpg for 75 of the 82 games)



Buy, the guy has been tearing it up this summer league. He's got to replace at least some of Greene's minutes. 

Buy or Sell, Paul Pierce will get traded by the deadline.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Sell. Pierce is here to stay.

Buy or Sell: Allen Ray plays minutes for the Celtics this year.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> Sell. Pierce is here to stay.
> 
> Buy or Sell: Allen Ray plays minutes for the Celtics this year.


Buy. Wally will get hurt eventually, pushing Pierce to the three spot and GG to the two, with Allan Ray coming off the bench behind Tony Allen.


Buy or Sell: Doc Rivers is still coaching in Boston at the end of the season.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

That was already asked, wasn't it?


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

Buy or Sell?: Rajon Rando will become Tommy's new Point of interest.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

beantown said:


> Buy or Sell?: Rajon Rando will become Tommy's new Point of interest.


Sell. Perkins and Gomes have that award all tied up. 

Buy or Sell: The Boston Celtics will win at least 40 games next season.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Buy we will be an above .500 team

Buy or Sell: The Celtics will make the playoffs and not get swept in the first round


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

whiterhino said:


> Buy we will be an above .500 team
> 
> Buy or Sell: The Celtics will make the playoffs and not get swept in the first round





looking for a 10 game improvement with this years team??? pretty optimistic...


Sell--the current roster of the celtics will not even make the playoffs...if we trade for iverson then buy this is a top 5 team in the east in that case


Buy or Sell: Pierce will have a better statistical season than he did last year


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> looking for a 10 game improvement with this years team??? pretty optimistic...
> 
> 
> Sell--the current roster of the celtics will not even make the playoffs...if we trade for iverson then buy this is a top 5 team in the east in that case
> ...


Sell. At least I hope it's a sell. Pierce had that huge statistical year and we still won just 30 plus games and no playoffs. This season it's time for some of the young guns to carry more of the load. Bassy will spread the ball and Pierce will not need to carry as much as he did.

Buy or Sell: Doc will stress defense more this year than last (would not take much) during practice.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

cautiously buying. God I hope so. 
:gopray: 
Buy or sell, Gomes will get a starting slot to start the season.


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

Buy. Giving Gomes a starting spot is demanded by his on-court leadership and off-court work ethic in the Las Vegas Summer League. Setting an example for all the kids--that hard work pays off--is a must. Plus Al may not be 100% and Ratliff is old but new to the Celtics. Gomes not getting what he's earned would be bad business and tutelage.

Buy or Sell: Gomes will play for the all-sophomore team. Green will be on the bubble for the all-sophomore team.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Buy: I see no reason why Gomes shouldn't be in it and Green has a good chance if he gets himself into shape, kid is talented no doubt, just can't let it go to his head.

Buy or Sell: Rajon Rondo will start the season in the rotation?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Buy. West and Telfair/Rondo will see a lot of time on the court together when Wally is taken off.

Going back to a previous question, I don't think Green is the type to let things get to his head, so the sophomore team might be a possibility for him.

Buy or Sell: The Celtics will finish second in the division this year.


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

Buy. Although I think we could end up anywhere from 1-5 in the Atlantic, odds are NJ is 1st with us our Philly finishing second. Caveat(sp?): The answer on the Atlantic's gonna have to wait 'till there's an answer on The Answer.

Buy or Sell: Gerald Green will fix his headband.


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

Buy. Although I think we could end up anywhere from 1-5 in the Atlantic, odds are NJ is 1st with us our Philly finishing second. Caveat(sp?): The answer on the Atlantic's gonna have to wait 'till there's an answer on The Answer.

Buy or Sell: Gerald Green will come to terms and fix his headband.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

beantown said:


> Buy. Although I think we could end up anywhere from 1-5 in the Atlantic, odds are NJ is 1st with us our Philly finishing second. Caveat(sp?): The answer on the Atlantic's gonna have to wait 'till there's an answer on The Answer.
> 
> Buy or Sell: Gerald Green will come to terms and fix his headband.


Sell. The kid likes it, and even though it looks stupid, I'm starting to like seeing him wear it like that. It's hilarious.

Buy or Sell: Danny Change will pull a trigger on a deal that will include the C's losing a couple of prospects.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Sell. The kid likes it, and even though it looks stupid, I'm starting to like seeing him wear it like that. It's hilarious.
> 
> Buy or Sell: Danny Change will pull a trigger on a deal that will include the C's losing a couple of prospects.




buy...o please danny buy...he has stated that now he has pieces to work with...so he better start working...im tired of so many prospects...lets get some proven players


Buy or Sell...pierce will average 40 a game next year against the raptors and one of the best perimiter players in the league in mopete :biggrin:


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Gerald Green ripped that headband style from Josh Howard.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Sell. The kid likes it, and even though it looks stupid, I'm starting to like seeing him wear it like that. It's hilarious.



The headband on him (the way he wears it) looks dope
I can't see him wearing it any other way :laugh:​


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> buy...o please danny buy...he has stated that now he has pieces to work with...so he better start working...im tired of so many prospects...lets get some proven players
> 
> 
> Buy or Sell...pierce will average 40 a game next year against the raptors and one of the best perimiter players in the league in mopete :biggrin:


I think I'm obligated to buy that one as a PP fan, given the other threads.... :biggrin: 
But or sell, Danny will wait at least 2 weeks to do trades.
Rationale is that of all the teams Philly could trade with, we have the most of what they need. 
Danny can sweat them out a little and reassess whether to trade for AI or someone else.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

cgcatsfan said:


> I think I'm obligated to buy that one as a PP fan, given the other threads.... :biggrin:
> But or sell, Danny will wait at least 2 weeks to do trades.
> Rationale is that of all the teams Philly could trade with, we have the most of what they need.
> Danny can sweat them out a little and reassess whether to trade for AI or someone else.


Buy but I do think a big trade will happen b4 the season starts and it will involve one or 2 of the young guys....

Buy or Sell: Kendrick Perkins will have a better career than Al Jefferson


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

whiterhino said:


> Buy but I do think a big trade will happen b4 the season starts and it will involve one or 2 of the young guys....
> 
> Buy or Sell: Kendrick Perkins will have a better career than Al Jefferson


Buy. When all is said and done, I believe that Perkins will have had a better career than Jefferson, but I could easily see Jefferson put up the better stats by the end of their careers.


Buy or Sell: Telfair will average seven assists per game for the Celtics next year.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Buy. When all is said and done, I believe that Perkins will have had a better career than Jefferson, but I could easily see Jefferson put up the better stats by the end of their careers.
> 
> 
> Buy or Sell: Telfair will average seven assists per game for the Celtics next year.


I'm gonna say sell only because I think Telfair won't be on the Celtics because I think AI is coming soon BUT if he is I would say yes he gets his 7 dimes a game.

Buy or Sell: Ryan Gomes will become talked about as a big 2nd round steal with the likes of Michael Redd, Manu Ginobli, Carlos Boozer, and Gilbert Arenas.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Buy or Sell: Telfair will average seven assists per game for the Celtics next year.


Not even close [sell]. He won't average enough minutes.



> Buy or Sell: Ryan Gomes will become talked about as a big 2nd round steal with the likes of Michael Redd, Manu Ginobli, Carlos Boozer, and Gilbert Arenas.


No [sell]. He'll be a solid player. You mentioned stars [with the exception of Boozer]. He's not that good.

Buy or sell - At least one of the players from the group of Gerald Green, Ryan Gomes, Rajon Rondo, and Leon Powe will be selected to the rookie-sophomore game.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Premier said:


> Buy or sell - At least one of the players from the group of Gerald Green, Ryan Gomes, Rajon Rondo, and Leon Powe will be selected to the rookie-sophomore game.




been done 

Buy or sell: if/when the Celtics make a big trade for a vet my "Ainge Club" will have an increase in members.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> been done
> 
> Buy or sell: if/when the Celtics make a big trade for a vet my "Ainge Club" will have an increase in members.


Buy if he gets Antoine.
Sell if he doesn't.


I'm gonna say buy. To get another impact vet he'll need to get rid of Wally, which is more than a good trade (hoping that we can get an impact vet).

Buy or Sell: Al Jefferson will bounce back after his awful Sophomore season.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Buy Ankles are better, he's gotta be raring to go.
Buy or sell, Danny will trade with more than one team when the dealing for this year is done.
(excluding the draft day trade)


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

Buy. This is dealin' Danny we're talking about.

Buy or Sell: Rajin' Rando will get more minutes *at the 1-spot* by seasons end than Delonte West.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

beantown said:


> Buy or Sell: Rajin' Rando will get more minutes *at the 1-spot* by seasons end than Delonte West.












S-S-S-S SELL SELL SELL


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

DWest Superstar said:


> S-S-S-S SELL SELL SELL


Post of the week.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

beantown said:


> Buy. This is dealin' Danny we're talking about.
> 
> Buy or Sell: Rajin' Rando will get more minutes *at the 1-spot* by seasons end than Delonte West.


Sell, Delonte is young and good in the NBA. Rondo is young and tearing up summer league.

Buy or Sell: Pierce will avg more than 27.5 ppg.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Premier said:


> Post of the week.


haha, thanks. I was hoping someone would get the Cramer joke.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

silverpaw1786 said:


> Sell, Delonte is young and good in the NBA. Rondo is young and tearing up summer league.
> 
> Buy or Sell: Pierce will avg more than 27.5 ppg.



Sell.

He hasn't done it until now [although, he did have his most productive season (point-wise) last year], so he won't do it next year either. Plus, we didn't really lose anybody and we hope that the team overall has gotten a little better.

Buy or Sell, when the season starts, Kevin Pittsnogle will still be on the roster?


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Buy. Danny was pretty specific about what he wanted him for in this week's interview. 
Buy or sell, Ray or Powe will be gone before the season starts.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

sell...ray and powe will take the roster spots of big al and west or allen when they are traded...



buy or sell...allan ray will crack the rotation by mid season


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> buy or sell...allan ray will crack the rotation by mid season


Sell. We have a better chance of Ray getting suspended for dealing crack than cracking the rotation

But or Sell Gomes starting at the PF for most if not all of the season


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> Sell. We have a better chance of Ray getting suspended for dealing crack than cracking the rotation
> 
> But or Sell Gomes starting at the PF for most if not all of the season


 Buy. Gomes was good last year and Al has crappy ankles.

B/S. Theo Ratliff will hit a three pointer this season.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

NOBLE said:


> Buy. Gomes was good last year and Al has crappy ankles.
> 
> B/S. Theo Ratliff will hit a three pointer this season.


Sell Theo is lucky when he hits a two pointer.

Buy or Sell Perk will sign a contract extension before the season begins?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

whiterhino said:


> Sell Theo is lucky when he hits a two pointer.
> 
> Buy or Sell Perk will sign a contract extension before the season begins?


Sell. There's too much uncertainty as far as trades etc. I would bet on Perks staying in Green and getting an extention soon - but not before the season starts.

Buy or Sell - Wally will play in at least 78 games this season.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Sell. There's too much uncertainty as far as trades etc. I would bet on Perks staying in Green and getting an extention soon - but not before the season starts.
> 
> Buy or Sell - Wally will play in at least 78 games this season.


Let's see, he's only played three times over 78 games in his career. Since 2003 he's missed over 100 games, so I'm going to have to go with a 'No' Alex.

Can I have Celtics for 500 please? 

Buy or Sell: Delonte West will be the starting PG throughout the season.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Let's see, he's only played three times over 78 games in his career. Since 2003 he's missed over 100 games, so I'm going to have to go with a 'No' Alex.
> 
> Can I have Celtics for 500 please?


 :biggrin: 



aquaitious said:


> Buy or Sell: Delonte West will be the starting PG throughout the season.


Sell. Sebastian Telfair sooner or later this season will be the starting PG with Rondo backing up. West will play some 1 but more 2.

Buy or Sell: Pittsnoggle will make the team and get a decent amount of minutes and will be come a fan favorite (no not because he's white) due to his off the bench hustle.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Re: Pittsnogle, 
Buy on the make the team for this year, sell on the fan favorite, they might just trade him.
Buy or Sell, Telfair will get traded as part of the package to get AI.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

cgcatsfan said:


> Re: Pittsnogle,
> Buy on the make the team for this year, sell on the fan favorite, they might just trade him.
> Buy or Sell, Telfair will get traded as part of the package to get AI.


Sell I really doubt that the AI trade will go down
Buy or Sell, Walter McCarty will come back as a celtic


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Aznboi812 said:


> Sell I really doubt that the AI trade will go down
> Buy or Sell, Walter McCarty will come back as a celtic


God no! I'll even go as far as saying that this guy will never work for the Celtics again. 

Buy or Sell: The Celtics will be at least 4-4 in the pre-season.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Buy. The Celtics will be over .500...

Buy or Sell: The Celtics will be no worse than 2nd in the division at the all star break.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

=Rondo= said:


> Buy. The Celtics will be over .500...
> 
> Buy or Sell: The Celtics will be no worse than 2nd in the division at the all star break.


Sell: Other teams have improved much more than we have.

Buy or Sell: Paul Pierce will repeat last year's season stat-wise.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Sell: Other teams have improved much more than we have.
> 
> Buy or Sell: Paul Pierce will repeat last year's season stat-wise.




buy...which would also mean a repeat of last seasons win total +/- 2...


buy or sell: ainge will trade half of the c's team before the trading deadline...again


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> buy or sell: ainge will trade half of the c's team before the trading deadline...again


buy, hopefully for a veteran

buy or sell: allan ray is going to get his eyeball poked out again


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

sell.

B/S: Rajon Rondo might actually be the starting PG by the end of the season.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

pokpok said:


> buy, hopefully for a veteran


Unfortunately the veteran will be either Eric Dampier or Troy Murphy, who will go down for the season his fourth game here.


----------

